# Char Broil Offset Charcoal Smoker



## ohm (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up this guy over the weekend.  Already seasoned it a few days ago and it seemed to do very well.  It comes with what they called a charcoal trey for the main smoker part that works very well as a baffle.  I take some pic's later today and post them.  Over all this model is very sturdy and went together very well.  Anyone else have this guy and have any suggestions on mods?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil...moker/13056698


----------



## caveman (Apr 14, 2010)

See if these help.  Good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75110


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea this brinkmann is pretty much the exact same thing as that CharBroil, just a different logo.
That charcoal tray does help, you just need to remember to raise it when you're smoking.  I haven't had mine too long, but The firebox side door, and that charcoal tray will have to be replaced.  I definately recomend the charcoal basket mod.


----------



## ohm (Apr 15, 2010)

Did a chicken last night and it turned out great.  Thanks for the links and I do remember reading that thread a while ago for my old smoker.  I took out the mods from my old smoker and put the tuning plates in and then put the charcoal tray in upside down and that completely covered the side box hole and allowed for the heat to evenly travel down the barrel to keep a good smoking temp.  As for my charcoal basket once again I re-used my old mod basket.  The only thing left to do is replace the firebox door, chimney extension, and add more temps.

Ahhh now what to smoke this weekend.....


----------



## d4nnyb0y02 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you explain to me exactly how to use this?  Do I put the charcoal in the offset part to the left?  Do I put the wood chips in with it?  Do I set the chips on top of the charcoal, in aluminum foil after they have soaked?

Do I need to put any charcoal in the large part of the cooker?

How exactly do I use this?  Explain it to me like I know nothing about this.  I've never smoked a thing in my life, but have always used a charcoal grill.

Thanks!


----------

